# Cash For Keys



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Good Morning,

Are these things worth doing given time/pay? I've always shied away from doing such things.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Are these things worth doing given time/pay? I've always shied away from doing such things.


Depends on your work order and the client.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

I appreciate that and the fact that no one has decried my lack of specificity on the question.

What I am really asking is the issue of dealing with the former owners. Has this caused more than usual headaches with completing work order for CFK's? I would very much not like doing a CFK and having to stay at the property all day due to former owners hijinks. I have heard (from other contractors) that they can be a pain.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I appreciate that and the fact that no one has decried my lack of specificity on the question.
> 
> What I am really asking is the issue of dealing with the former owners. Has this caused more than usual headaches with completing work order for CFK's? I would very much not like doing a CFK and having to stay at the property all day due to former owners hijinks. I have heard (from other contractors) that they can be a pain.


Most of them are thankful. They know they are in trouble and this gives them a way out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I appreciate that and the fact that no one has decried my lack of specificity on the question.
> 
> What I am really asking is the issue of dealing with the former owners. Has this caused more than usual headaches with completing work order for CFK's? I would very much not like doing a CFK and having to stay at the property all day due to former owners hijinks. I have heard (from other contractors) that they can be a pain.


I never negotiated one since the brokers do that, but that would probably be the worst part since you have to approach them and offer them the deal. I'm sure allot of people will be angry and take it out on your (mostly verbally, but there are some lunatics out there)

Now when it comes to delivering the check and taking possession, I have been to hundreds of these to do the actual rekey and yes, the people are always very cooperative and never ran across a hostile situation.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Treat the client (homeowner/ tenant) with respect and it's usally a pretty painless process on your part, I'm currently in process of a sticky one but I keep the lines of communication open between all interested parties and things pretty much work themselves out......


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I appreciate that and the fact that no one has decried my lack of specificity on the question.
> 
> What I am really asking is the issue of dealing with the former owners. Has this caused more than usual headaches with completing work order for CFK's? I would very much not like doing a CFK and having to stay at the property all day due to former owners hijinks. I have heard (from other contractors) that they can be a pain.


most clients expect the property to be clean, broom swept, they become a problem when your definition of "clean" is different from the former owners definition of "clean" 

some are grateful, some are polite, some are a holes,


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> most clients expect the property to be clean, broom swept, they become a problem when your definition of "clean" is different from the former owners definition of "clean"
> 
> some are grateful, some are polite, some are a holes,


Oh, yeah! It's so funny when we get there and EVERYTHING is on the lawn! The occupant is like "The house is clean, nothing inside" and the broker is like "Get you stuff off the PROPERTY, and yes the curb line is still the property, and give me call when its done!"


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> Oh, yeah! It's so funny when we get there and EVERYTHING is on the lawn! The occupant is like "The house is clean, nothing inside" and the broker is like "Get you stuff off the PROPERTY, and yes the curb line is still the property, and give me call when its done!"


Yup. Or I got the, I didn't know that was more than 5 cyds of debris!! I start breaking it down. A yard is 3ft right? They say yes. In your 6th grade math, they taught you e=mc squared right? What happens when you cube a number? Multiply it by itself 3 times. That's when I say you know what it is, you're just not to thrilled to be getting a $2500 check to move out and follow directions huh? By then they ask me to remove it for them. I usually say I'm not allowed to charge you to remove this per my contract and usually charge $50 per cyd. As it costs me to dump this, drive around with it in fuel and this just messes up my busy day. At this point, it's costing you $500 per cyd since you didn't do it as previously agreed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> Oh, yeah! It's so funny when we get there and EVERYTHING is on the lawn! The occupant is like "The house is clean, nothing inside" and the broker is like "Get you stuff off the PROPERTY, and yes the curb line is still the property, and give me call when its done!"


or when you get to deliver the "good" news that the former owner didn't met the timeline:clap::clap: no check, I try not to deliver that news alone


----------

